# YAMAHA JOHN MYUNG RBX6JM EQ UPGRADE



## bass9864 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to upgrade the EQ on this bass with something that has sweepable mids. I have trouble getting this bass to cut through on stage. Has anyone done this and what are your recommendations.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 23, 2008)

Badass bass 
Umm, EMG's preamps are decent and fairly inexpensive. If you really just wanna crack out on it ive not once heard a bad thing about audere preamps, and theyre fully modular. Its what ill be putting in my RBX775


----------



## Apophis (Apr 24, 2008)

Great, but


----------



## dpm (Apr 24, 2008)

The Audere pres are positively awesome  The mids aren't sweepable, but they do a 4 band version (bass, low mid, high mid, treble) and a three band with switchable mid frequency. 

Are the Myung pickups passive? You need passive pickups to interface with the 3ZB module because of the impedance switching (which is very cool). Otherwise, if it has active pickups the new Classic 4 band interfaces with the addition of a couple of capacitors.


----------



## bass9864 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Eq is active but I don't know enough about pickups etc to know if they are active. The bass has an ash body, maple flame top, volume, blend, bass, mid and treble pots. The bass sounds great by itself but is useless for funk and definitely does not cut through the mix live like my Peavey Cirrus's do or Carvin. Thanks for all input.


----------



## Variant (Apr 25, 2008)

Bartolini.

End thread/


----------



## LordCashew (Apr 29, 2008)

dpm said:


> The Audere pres are positively awesome  The mids aren't sweepable, but they do a 4 band version (bass, low mid, high mid, treble) and a three band with switchable mid frequency.
> 
> Are the Myung pickups passive? You need passive pickups to interface with the 3ZB module because of the impedance switching (which is very cool). Otherwise, if it has active pickups the new Classic 4 band interfaces with the addition of a couple of capacitors.



I actually have an audere 3zb 4-band in a modded RBX6JM, and highly reccomend it. I'ts a very useful, transparent sounding pre, and the 4-band EQ is voiced very musically. However, I can't comment on the sound of the stock pickups combined with the Audere as I swapped them out for MusicMan Style pups when I installed it.

I believe the original pups were passive. Two leads (red and white) go into the plastic plug that connects to the preamp board, and a third lead (black) is separate and connects to the cavity ground.

I'm currently in the process of refinishing my bass. I also re-sculpted the belly cut and the neck joint, and applied a hand-rubbed oil finish to the neck. I'll try to throw up some pics when it's finished.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 30, 2008)

Those pups are passive


----------



## Drage (Apr 30, 2008)

Variant said:


> Bartolini.
> 
> End thread/


 
Yeah, and stuff.


----------



## dpm (Apr 30, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Those pups are passive



Not necessarily. They need to be checked with a multimeter to be sure. I _might_ be able to tell from a macro shot of the PCB.


----------



## ibznorange (Apr 30, 2008)

dpm said:


> Not necessarily. They need to be checked with a multimeter to be sure. I _might_ be able to tell from a macro shot of the PCB.


Dan, you know i know better than that 
I didn't mean because of what he said, I know from researching the bass in times past that theyre passive 

If i got a 6 string instead of a 5, id have gotten that bass. i basically have the 5 string equivalent


----------



## dpm (Apr 30, 2008)

Max, my apologies! I was in a rush and made the assumption you based that on the post immediately above yours.


----------



## ibznorange (May 1, 2008)

Lol no worries mr incredible basslust master 
I actually thought "hah, looks like i mean because of the wires" after i posted, but didnt bother to change it


----------

